# Disk performance at 100%



## 100100101 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm unsure of where to post this, but this seemed to be the most sensible option (explanation as to why is going to be further along in this post), but I don't mind if it gets moved. So for some reason, my PC decided to start acting up and I wasn't entirely sure why. Yesterday, it started having issues loading some processes (Discord, Steam, and a Chrome tab), but it was fine after a couple minutes so I thought nothing of it (it ran fine for the entirety of that day afterwards, I did also run a malware scan with malwarebytes, which resulted in nothing odd). 

(Between days, I did fall asleep with the PC on and when I came to, it was on the screen preceded by the log-in screen, as a possible update happened but I'm unclear, so I tried turning it off at the log-in screen, clicking on several other icons in the process before successfully shutting it down and returning to sleep) 

Today I was getting the same issue, only a lot worse. I can reboot my computer to give myself at least a minute or two to get task manager running (where I then discovered that my disk usage was at 100%, I find this odd as I'm using a 1 TB WD Blue HDD that's about 13 months old that still has over 75% of space left) and search the web for answers, so I stumbled upon an article that gave me several instructions on what I could do in order to have this issue resolved (turning off Windows search and disabling superfetch, all for Windows 10 which is what made me think posting it here was the best choice), but nothing worked. What I find really odd is that task manager says that half the time, the total utilization on said hard drive is at 0 MB/s. The most I've usually seen it at is like 0.1 MB/s as well. At a couple of points, the PC did decide to go to normal for a few minutes, but shortly went back to 100%. 
(The one process I notice that gets a darker shade under 'disk' during some points is "system and compressed memory").

I don't think it's a hardware issue as I've been using this set-up for over a year without issue. I wouldn't rule out the possibility (as one of the case sides decided to fall due to a random screw mysteriously vanishing, so one side isn't properly protected, but I've tried to keep it as close to the side as possible.), but I'm more inclined to believe it's either a software or Windows 10 issue because of the recent updates to Windows 10. As far as I'm aware, I haven't downloaded any software recently. I had a couple of issues with software that didn't transfer over right (between OS transfer from 7 to 10), but it was mainly something for a PCI-E Adapter ( and I wouldn't think it was starting to act up now of all times since I have used Windows 10 for the duration of it's release, that and I'm on Ethernet currently, but it does seem worth mentioning as any activity that involves any sort of Internet connection immediately spikes it, as I've just discovered while typing this message). 
I have not received a BSOD yet, but I do get lag input if I'm moving stuff on the screen and it loads, it will move it instantaneously to the point where I intentionally released the mouse after a little while even if my mouse is elsewhere.
The message for the Adapters goes as follows since this might prove to be of some use: 
Asus PCE-AC56 Utility
Access violation at address 0046E4F1 in module 'WlanMgr.exe'. Read of address 00000002. 

Wireless LAN Control Manager has stopped working 
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

(Last note, I'll do my best to comply with anything needed, but I probably won't be able to do anything that requires more than 5 minutes of Internet via my PC).


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Access violation at address 0046E4F1 in module 'WlanMgr.exe'. Read of address 00000002.: this error means that a program you’re trying to run is trying to access memory that is already used by a program that is already running.

Do you have anti-malware and anti-virus installed on the pc?


----------



## 100100101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Malwarebytes, I ran it several times when this incident occured. As an update to the post I was also able to fix the main issue by restoring to a previous build of Windows 10, but it hasn't been long enough for me to be confident that the issue is fixed 100% and would still like to know what might be behind this issue. 

There are several items that changed on my PC, and possibly more that went under the radar, but from what I got, one game (Smite) had ceased regular function on my PC, including the icon, which was replaced by a white sheet with a folded corner, when trying to run it via Steam, when the supposed tab for it popped up on task bar, the icon was for another game (from the same company), but several screens told me about several internal complications (leaving out extraneous detail, which will be explained). I did manage to get it running after several reinstallations and a bit of web searching and there are no side effects as far as I can tell, everything's running smoothly.


----------

